# TBG TAPERS FOR ALL AMMO



## WyoMac (Nov 3, 2021)

First post here! I’m not a rookie shooter but just recently started cutting my own bands. I just got my first roll of TBG and was looking for taper recommendations to start from. Below I have listed all ammo sizes I shoot so looking for specs on each ammo band taper. I’m a 30” draw

1/4” (6.3mm) steel
5/16” (8mm) steel
3/8” (9.5mm) steel
7/16” (11mm) steel
1/2” (12.5mm) steel


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

12-8
18-15
20-15
25-20
30-20

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## WyoMac (Nov 3, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> 12-8
> 18-15
> 20-15
> 25-20
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It's hard to narrow down recommendations without knowing your draw length. Generally speaking, longer draw lengths require less width than shorter draws for the same performance. 
But if you are using a face anchor, you can usually get in the ball park with TBG by cutting the wide end of the taper to 2 times the diameter of steel ammo. Cut the narrow end to your preference (I like a 2:1 ratio, but 3:2 seems to be pretty popular). Most people find a good compromise between high performce and acceptable band life with a finished length of 1/4 to 1/5 their draw length (add a bit for pouch and band ties). 
If your draw is closer to 45 inches than 30 inches, you might reduce the wide end of the taper by 25 percent (from 1 inch to 3/4 inch for 1/2 inch steel). If your draw is closer to 60 inches (butterfly) you might be happier cutting the wide end of the taper by half (1/2 inch for 1/2 inch steel). That may keep you out of the hand-slapping zone.


----------



## WyoMac (Nov 3, 2021)

KawKan said:


> It's hard to narrow down recommendations without knowing your draw length. Generally speaking, longer draw lengths require less width than shorter draws for the same performance.
> But if you are using a face anchor, you can usually get in the ball park with TBG by cutting the wide end of the taper to 2 times the diameter of steel ammo. Cut the narrow end to your preference (I like a 2:1 ratio, but 3:2 seems to be pretty popular). Most people find a good compromise between high performce and acceptable band life with a finished length of 1/4 to 1/5 their draw length (add a bit for pouch and band ties).
> If your draw is closer to 45 inches than 30 inches, you might reduce the wide end of the taper by 25 percent (from 1 inch to 3/4 inch for 1/2 inch steel). If your draw is closer to 60 inches (butterfly) you might be happier cutting the wide end of the taper by half (1/2 inch for 1/2 inch steel). That may keep you out of the hand-slapping zone.


Sorry I didn’t realize I forgot that. I’m a 30” draw.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

KawKan said:


> It's hard to narrow down recommendations without knowing your draw length. Generally speaking, longer draw lengths require less width than shorter draws for the same performance.
> But if you are using a face anchor, you can usually get in the ball park with TBG by cutting the wide end of the taper to 2 times the diameter of steel ammo. Cut the narrow end to your preference (I like a 2:1 ratio, but 3:2 seems to be pretty popular). Most people find a good compromise between high performce and acceptable band life with a finished length of 1/4 to 1/5 their draw length (add a bit for pouch and band ties).
> If your draw is closer to 45 inches than 30 inches, you might reduce the wide end of the taper by 25 percent (from 1 inch to 3/4 inch for 1/2 inch steel). If your draw is closer to 60 inches (butterfly) you might be happier cutting the wide end of the taper by half (1/2 inch for 1/2 inch steel). That may keep you out of the hand-slapping zone.


I like this formula, thanks for sharing! Can it be extended to other thicknesses of latex?

For example, to convert to 0.45 latex, can I do: 0.45/0.635≈0.7 
and use that ratio to get the band size?

I understand this is an estimate to get someone in the ballpark with tapers. The little experience I have with tapers agrees with the above theory...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

karaolos said:


> I like this formula, thanks for sharing! Can it be extended to other thicknesses of latex?
> 
> For example, to convert to 0.45 latex, can I do: 0.45/0.635≈0.7
> and use that ratio to get the band size?
> ...


I can't vouch for the precision of it, but it does get me in the ball park for most .50 to .70 latex. Fine tuning with the elongation ratios via adjust the active length usually takes care of the differences.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

KawKan said:


> I can't vouch for the precision of it, but it does get me in the ball park for most .50 to .70 latex. Fine tuning with the elongation ratios via adjust the active length usually takes care of the differences.


Thank you, Ray!


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

This is a great thread. Could someone add some suggestions for BB (0.177") tapers too. 

I am just getting into this and thoroughly enjoying it. Just started making my own bands and have a-lot to learn. So far my inventory of band material consists of TBG, SS 0.7mm and SS 0.8 mm. Shoot mostly 3/8" steel right now and 1/2" clays. Getting some 1/2" steel for pests/hunting and want to setup a BB rig for practice and plinking.

Ps - I currently shoot a OTT short draw (to the cheek) of 31" .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Brewmaster said:


> This is a great thread. Could someone add some suggestions for BB (0.177") tapers too.
> 
> I am just getting into this and thoroughly enjoying it. Just started making my own bands and have a-lot to learn. So far my inventory of band material consists of TBG, SS 0.7mm and SS 0.8 mm. Shoot mostly 3/8" steel right now and 1/2" clays. Getting some 1/2" steel for pests/hunting and want to setup a BB rig for practice and plinking.
> 
> Ps - I currently shoot a OTT short draw (to the cheek) of 31" .


Using the guidelines above, the wide end of the taper would be just a bit over 1/4 inch. But with widths that narrow, most of us just cut 1/4-inch straight - guess that's a 1:1 taper, LOL!


----------

